# YouTube Channels for Women MTB?



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

My wife is new to MTBing and we have been watching Seth's Bike Hacks so she can learn. Today when riding she observed that she is the only woman we ever see. That got us talking about how MTBing is a very male dominated sport and how the industry is finally trying to change that. 

She then had an idea to have her own YouTube channel for women like herself who are new to the sport. It would be something if a motivational tool for her, video diary of her journey, and maybe something some other women (moms too, we have a toddler) can relate to and help them break into the sport. 

She he has a very good personality and I have the the technical skills for video production. I can also teach her bike skills and maintenance skills so the videos will also have helpful content, one woman to another. 

Are re there any channels like this? Any content suggestions? Bad idea?


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey Doug - I agree, we DO need to see a lot more out there in regards to women on YouTube, etc. There are several channels/videos on YouTube currently. Leigh Donovan (Liv) does one called "iChooseBikes". There's another on there called "MTBExperience" by another woman who looks to be just starting out. Kat Sweet (who does SweetLines) has a few really great motivational videos out...and there's another channel called "Women's MTB Skills". So, there are a few out there...but they mostly seem like experts sort of teaching women, rather than blog-type videos that follow a beginner. I think that'd be pretty neat !


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I'd watch it  

I have watched a few of the Kat Sweet videos and they're really informative. I would like to see some maintenance videos done by women as I think women gain a lot from seeing someone just like them working on their own gear. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Doug said:


> My wife is new to MTBing and we have been watching Seth's Bike Hacks so she can learn. Today when riding she observed that she is the only woman we ever see. That got us talking about how MTBing is a very male dominated sport and how the industry is finally trying to change that.
> 
> She then had an idea to have her own YouTube channel for women like herself who are new to the sport. It would be something if a motivational tool for her, video diary of her journey, and maybe something some other women (moms too, we have a toddler) can relate to and help them break into the sport.
> 
> ...


So I'm going to throw in a non-popular opinion: don't do riding techniques--instead, do something else related to MTB.

There are more than enough training videos, both male and female, from many experts--that already conflict with each other on riding techniques. I've seen people do it who shouldn't (PM me if you want examples of bad ones), and I can send you examples of good ones here.

Already, you have:
- Ryan Leech
- Lee McCormack
- The guy who does the MTB tutorials (Seth? I'm brainfarting here)
- Bikeskills.com
- Luna Chix
- Kat Sweet (one of THE BEST)
- Many, many, many, many, many, many....more.

Now, if you do something on learning bike mechanics, or trail work, or some other aspects other than riding skills, I'd love to see it! Raising a kid to MTB, also cool. How to lead a group ride, best ways to setup a GoPro for a ride, comedic videos (always welcome!), etc.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

stripes said:


> So I'm going to throw in a non-popular opinion: don't do riding techniques--instead, do something else related to MTB.
> 
> There are more than enough training videos, both male and female, from many experts--that already conflict with each other on riding techniques. I've seen people do it who shouldn't (PM me if you want examples of bad ones), and I can send you examples of good ones here.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, actually. There are a lot of great skill videos so she might share a more personal perspective. She wanted to give up the first few times. She would be doing well and then hit a rock on a technical climb, stop, and have to walk. To her it was defeat and she would get discouraged. Even worse was when she would struggle on a section she cleaned the first time. I have one video of a ride where she told me to turn off the camera because she was doing terrible. Now she wishes we had recorded more of those moments! People might not learn much from that kind of video, other than they are totally normal and its not going to be easy to learn. However, it is well worth it and with practice and a good attitude you'll get there. I'm still not sure how we'll do some of those, but we have some ideas.

I'll also teach her basic mechanic skills, trailside repairs, trail building/maintenance (I'm a former NEMBA Trail Boss and have some IMBA training), and who knows what else. Once she gets those down she will make videos showing how to do it, in her own words and all on her own.

Ultimately who knows where it will go. Its just a way for her to express herself, have fun, and get exercise. The women's perspective is lacking in this sport, and if this gets one woman to start riding and stop shopping for Lularoe leggings then it will be worth it! If no one watches a single video, but my wife learns, has fun, and we have a bunch of videos to look back on years from now (and teach our kids), thats enough too.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Doug said:


> I agree with you, actually. There are a lot of great skill videos so she might share a more personal perspective. She wanted to give up the first few times. She would be doing well and then hit a rock on a technical climb, stop, and have to walk. To her it was defeat and she would get discouraged. Even worse was when she would struggle on a section she cleaned the first time. I have one video of a ride where she told me to turn off the camera because she was doing terrible. Now she wishes we had recorded more of those moments! People might not learn much from that kind of video, other than they are totally normal and its not going to be easy to learn. However, it is well worth it and with practice and a good attitude you'll get there. I'm still not sure how we'll do some of those, but we have some ideas.
> 
> I'll also teach her basic mechanic skills, trailside repairs, trail building/maintenance (I'm a former NEMBA Trail Boss and have some IMBA training), and who knows what else. Once she gets those down she will make videos showing how to do it, in her own words and all on her own.
> 
> Ultimately who knows where it will go. Its just a way for her to express herself, have fun, and get exercise. The women's perspective is lacking in this sport, and if this gets one woman to start riding and stop shopping for Lularoe leggings then it will be worth it! If no one watches a single video, but my wife learns, has fun, and we have a bunch of videos to look back on years from now (and teach our kids), thats enough too.


Like I said, I wouldn't be interested in any skills or howtos for riding, but I would love to see the perspective of the trials and tribulations of learning. Too many of the professional instructors, both male and female, forget this all the time when they're training.

I think there's a bigger women's perspective than you realize. Even when I was learning to ride 23 years ago, there were women then I was riding with in NC. When I moved to California, still plenty of women riding (higher d-bag factor, but still more women), and here in Colorado, there are a TON of really freaking good women riders.

Did you see the video that Saris posted a week ago? This is the BIGGEST thing on MTB circles going around right now, and it's all women focused:
https://dirtmountainbike.com/videos/ferda-girls-ifhts-humble-parody.html


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

stripes said:


> I think there's a bigger women's perspective than you realize. Even when I was learning to ride 23 years ago, there were women then I was riding with in NC. When I moved to California, still plenty of women riding (higher d-bag factor, but still more women), and here in Colorado, there are a TON of really freaking good women riders.


We are in Southern California, I know what you mean about the d-bag factor  There are women who ride, but we have never seen them. I think part of that is the trails we ride together are more entry level. The women I know of are all pretty good riders and stick to the more challenging trails and shuttled runs. There seems to be a pretty big gap between the women who ride and those who are just getting started. I hope to find a group of women for her to go ride with. I stay home to watch the little guy, she rides for a change.

Those other women could also be good for interviews/Q&A to hear from them about some of their experiences.

She was talking with a few friends last night about this idea. They all loved it. One is the wife of my riding partner. He wants her to start riding too. However she is very nervous about riding a bike, much less a MTB. My wife realized that is her target audience.

We hope to shoot the intro video this weekend. I'll post more as it develops.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

This sounds great Doug!

There are quite a few women who ride around here, and I often encounter solo women on the trail. But they are generally like me... already a pretty confident outdoor activity oriented person (most women I encounter on the trail are also skiers/hikers/climbers), and not afraid to do their own thing. I think what's really needed is a route into the sport for women who might not otherwise consider mountain biking, and this is why I like those beginner classes that REI does. A video blog sounds like a great idea, especially if it shows that your wife is human and has bad days too, just like the rest of us 

The maintenance videos would also be really helpful. One of my local shops put on a women only basic trail repair class where they taught you how to remove a tyre, install a tube, repair a tyre with a plug, and fix a chain. It was so popular they had to add another date to cope with the demand! The attendees ranged from women who had been riding for years to women who didn't have a bike yet but wanted to buy one. Some of the women there had never fixed their own bike because their husband/boyfriend/significant other always did it for them. I have been riding for as long as I can remember and still learned a couple of new tricks... the most useful being how to get a tubeless tyre off a rim without breaking your tyre levers! Something like this but in video format would be great!

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> I think what's really needed is a route into the sport for women who might not otherwise consider mountain biking...


Exactly, I think that sums it up well. We might have her watch a video by Seth, Phil, or one of the other channels and then give her take on learning/applying the skills.

There will also be videos where she has bad days. We have one trail she wanted to avoid because the last mile has some technical sections (creek crossings, rock gardens, and a few bigger features). Now she'll look forward to those because it will be good stuff to make into a video. She may not clean a single section, but it will be full of teachable moments for her and others.


----------



## Namlehse (May 8, 2013)

Here's a really new one. Channel is Dusty Betty 




I watch their other stuff, just announced this one today.


----------



## MTBR_Saris (Apr 26, 2016)

I just started on Youtube. I've been doing some interviews with athletes and brand managers, plus some component reviews. Shameless plug, but you can check the channel here:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCayJDseHs35YM91P-6PA9qQ

Don't have a catchy name for the channel....and I just bought a microphone, but I figured doing some more video stuff would help augment my written reviews.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, here it is:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbYr4KbSuSZLXhe3ytJxozQ

She went with Lady MTB. We are working on the first video. We found the old VHS clip of her getting her first bike and learning to ride. We hope to have it up this week.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Not to compete with Saris here but Jeni has her channel up and running as well as her new website. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrYj5DEwknsfU6ADI5V3wJQ

http://mtbexp.com/


----------



## dustybetty (Aug 23, 2017)

I love MTB Experience!

Also check out Hailey Saruski https://www.youtube.com/user/muddygirl111

And here's my channel Dusty Betty https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZmqfLzzsL8ST6rZdQTpMvg


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

dustybetty said:


> I love MTB Experience!
> 
> Also check out Hailey Saruski https://www.youtube.com/user/muddygirl111
> 
> And here's my channel Dusty Betty https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZmqfLzzsL8ST6rZdQTpMvg


^ Excellent tips!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

dustybetty said:


> I love MTB Experience!
> 
> Also check out Hailey Saruski https://www.youtube.com/user/muddygirl111
> 
> And here's my channel Dusty Betty https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZmqfLzzsL8ST6rZdQTpMvg


Sweet!!!


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

She has a few videos posted that tell her story and the purpose of the channel. Below is our last ride together. We have another in the works where she rides some of the technical stuff and then talks about what she did right/wrong and what she learned. We'll see how this goes!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbYr4KbSuSZLXhe3ytJxozQ
(feel free to subscribe temporarily so we can get to 100 for the custom URL)


----------



## dustybetty (Aug 23, 2017)

JCWages said:


> Not to compete with Saris here but Jeni has her channel up and running as well as her new website.


 Cool, I'll totally check it out!


----------



## dustybetty (Aug 23, 2017)

By the way, I'm in Moab for the month and going to Outer Bike next week. What kinds of videos would any of you be interested in seeing on my channel while I'm here? Trails? Bikes you'd like to see at outer bike?

Also, if any of you are in the area and want to connect for a ride, send me a message.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

Kym Nonstop's channel is mostly road based, but here's some mountain bike content: 




Her teammate for the race, Juliet Elliott, also has a youtube channel. Both women race fixed gear crits on the road. Her video of the same 3 day xc event in Iceland: 



on her new dirt jump bike: 



on how to go tubeless: 



learning BMX: 



cx content: 



 and


----------

